# Suggestions for a audio interface for a Macbook Pro?



## madfloyd (Dec 5, 2017)

My main DAW is a PC and I use a RME Fireface 400. I'm starting to travel more and have a Macbook Pro at my disposal. It's about 3 years old but has an i7 and 16gb of RAM and I'm thinking of using it as a portable DAW for composing.

But... I need some sort of audio interface for it (among other things like a small keyboard controller) and was wondering what others use for their portable DAWs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 5, 2017)

I was using a Steinberg UR22 with my MacBook Pro, but recently upgraded to an Apogee Element 24. Both a very good, but if you can afford it, check out the Element. The cool thing is, it incorporates right into Logic's channel strips. Are you using Logic?


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 5, 2017)

UAD Apollo Twin - a little pricey, but worth it.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 5, 2017)

I plan to use Cubase.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 5, 2017)

In that case, I second the Apollo Twin.


----------



## bjderganc (Dec 5, 2017)

Babyface Pro. Portable, comes with a hard case and is bus powered. Since you’re already familiar with Totalmix the upgrade would be painless.


----------



## thedigitalDog (Dec 5, 2017)

just saying...my babyface pro is on sale ... 
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/fs-rme-babyface-pro.67076/#post-4159755


----------



## Sami (Dec 5, 2017)

I've had excellent experience with the Komplete Audio 6, it's not a high-end interface but the latency is surprisingly low and the drivers have been treating me very well


----------



## JW (Dec 5, 2017)

Apollo Twin gets my vote


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 5, 2017)

Apollo Twin is expensive. Hard to justify since I will just use this a short amount per year.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 5, 2017)

audient id14 - best bang for the value!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 5, 2017)

Using Pro Tools HD I/O at home studio and Apollo Twin at my man cave. Great 2nd interface.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 5, 2017)

you should only go for the apollo if you want to use uad plugins. if you dont, there are better options and less expensive. audient id22 and tascam uh 7000 for example (same converters) sound better as an apollo. the audient 14 has a slight different sound than the id22 - not worse , just different. i had them all. and now my clarett is on the way since my audient id14 died (got an id22 aswell).

edit: you can get used focusrite forte pretty cheap sometimes at ebay. they use same converters as the clarett and sound better than an apogee duet 2. this would be an option aswell besides the audient id14.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Apollo Twin is expensive. Hard to justify since I will just use this a short amount per year.



If you want a good one for under $200, I highly recommend the Steinberg UR22 MKII. It works great with Cubase (obviously), has good pre-amps, solid construction, and zero latency monitoring.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

+10, Audient is the best value for the money out there. Check out the user reviews that back that up.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iD14

Next step up Apollo Twin. As others have said though the main attraction there is access to UAD plugins although it is a fine interface.



Heroix said:


> audient id14 - best bang for the value!


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 6, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> If you want a good one for under $200, I highly recommend the Steinberg UR22 MKII. It works great with Cubase (obviously), has good pre-amps, solid construction, and zero latency monitoring.



The Amazon reviews for this product are scaring me away (most are 1 star) but otherwise it looked like a great deal!


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 6, 2017)

Silly question: do I even need an audio interface to compose with VSTs on a Macbook Pro? I don't need microphone preamps for example.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> +10, Audient is the best value for the money out there. Check out the user reviews that back that up.
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iD14
> 
> 
> Next step up Apollo Twin. As others have said though the main attraction there is access to UAD plugins although it is a fine interface.



id22 beats the apollo in terms of sound quality.



madfloyd said:


> Silly question: do I even need an audio interface to compose with VSTs on a Macbook Pro? I don't need microphone preamps for example.



no, you dont need it but with an interface you get lower latency and also its not that heavy on a cpu. ofcourse the audio quality is alot better. if i were you i would go with an audient id14. dont judge that product bcos of amazon ratings. if you want to read about it go to gearslutz and hear some professional comments. i cant remember anyone talking bad about that piece of hardware. an oh, audient gives you eventide ultrareverb and ultrachannel for free if you register the product on their site. also some cubase le version and some LANDR mastering for free. just a bonus on top


----------



## soundgeek (Dec 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Silly question: do I even need an audio interface to compose with VSTs on a Macbook Pro? I don't need microphone preamps for example.



Usually, on a MacBook, you don't need one.
Frequency response is flat, and latency is better than most USB interfaces.


----------



## bjderganc (Dec 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Silly question: do I even need an audio interface to compose with VSTs on a Macbook Pro? I don't need microphone preamps for example.



The DACs on Macbook Pros are excellent. I would go direct unless playing in parts with a MIDI controller (latency may improve). You might want to try comparing onboard sound to your current Fireface 400 (if it has a firewire port)?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> The Amazon reviews for this product are scaring me away (most are 1 star) but otherwise it looked like a great deal!



Well, I had both the first model (since 2012) and the MKII and never had a single issue...and scored a ton of projects. Maybe I was lucky! What were the complaints?

I've heard a lot of good things about the Audient as well.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 6, 2017)

I was recommended the Audient iD14 by members here in VI Control back in March. I purchased it and have been using it for months now and I absolutely love and recommend it. 

I am also doing all my work on a MacBook Pro if that helps! I've honestly have experienced no issues with the interface since purchasing it. Works like a charm.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks so much for all the replies!

Good to know I can just use the onboard DAC. I'm planning to use a MIDI controller so I will probably go for an interface anyway. I have no firewire port on this 2015 Macbook Pro, but do have a couple Thunderbolt 2 ports (one of which I'll have to use to get some more USB ports - otherwise I'd only have 2).

I'm also researching portable MIDI controllers (leaning towards the Arturia Keystep) in case anyone has an advice in that respect.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Thanks so much for all the replies!
> 
> Good to know I can just use the onboard DAC. I'm planning to use a MIDI controller so I will probably go for an interface anyway. I have no firewire port on this 2015 Macbook Pro, but do have a couple Thunderbolt 2 ports (one of which I'll have to use to get some more USB ports - otherwise I'd only have 2).
> 
> I'm also researching portable MIDI controllers (leaning towards the Arturia Keystep) in case anyone has an advice in that respect.



http://www.nektartech.com/impact-lx25-plus.html

works really good. nice keys/faders and all daws are supported,


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

My opinion would be the mic preamps in the Audient are top notch and if you have the option available always go with a external interface. But that the UA is a better box overall feature wise and slightly sonically.

The Audient has allot of advantages over your your mpb including a quality headphone amp, better converters, and two great mic/line amps. I see many young composers say they will not use preamps but they should be 1) For recording your own samples. 2) For recording live musicians and instruments.



Heroix said:


> id22 beats the apollo in terms of sound quality.
> 
> no, you dont need it but with an interface you get lower latency and also its not that heavy on a cpu. ofcourse the audio quality is alot better. if i were you i would go with an audient id14. dont judge that product bcos of amazon ratings. if you want to read about it go to gearslutz and hear some professional comments. i cant remember anyone talking bad about that piece of hardware. an oh, audient gives you eventide ultrareverb and ultrachannel for free if you register the product on their site. also some cubase le version and some LANDR mastering for free. just a bonus on top


----------



## bjderganc (Dec 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> I'm planning to use a MIDI controller so I will probably go for an interface anyway.


Again though, it's definitely worth trying the controller without the interface. It could be totally fine for your needs (or not!)


> I'm also researching portable MIDI controllers (leaning towards the Arturia Keystep) in case anyone has an advice in that respect.


I like the CME Xkey. Some of the keys send lower velocity data, but I think it's because I didn't use a case when traveling with it.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 6, 2017)

bjderganc said:


> Again though, it's definitely worth trying the controller without the interface. It could be totally fine for your needs (or not!)
> 
> I like the CME Xkey. Some of the keys send lower velocity data, but I think it's because I didn't use a case when traveling with it.



Funny, just noticed that one and am considering it. Thanks for the endorsement.


----------



## Davidson A & M (Dec 7, 2017)

Rme Babyface pro is small for traveling xlr and optical etc.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 9, 2017)

well, today my focusrite forte arrived (got it used for 150 eur!).

i have to take my recommendation for the audient back. the forte beats it in terms of sound qualtiy. it sounds just as good as my audient id22 - maybe even a bit more clear and defined. holy shit, i didnt expect it to be that good, but since it uses the same electronics as the new clarett series its not a big surprise.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 9, 2017)

You'll only regret leaving RME if you go elsewhere so the BF or BF Pro... unless there is something you have to have from another unit (e.g. UAD plug ins) IMHO of course


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 9, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> You'll only regret leaving RME if you go elsewhere so the BF or BF Pro... unless there is something you have to have from another unit (e.g. UAD plug ins) IMHO of course



Why would I regret it? Do you think they're in a league of their own?


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 9, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Why would I regret it? Do you think they're in a league of their own?



you wont! rme has best drivers, but not the best sound.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 9, 2017)

RME Babyface Pro gets my vote.


----------



## robh (Dec 12, 2017)

madfloyd, Why not use what you already have?


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 12, 2017)

robh said:


> madfloyd, Why not use what you already have?



1) I don't want to remove it from my rack
2) it requires firewire

I found a Focusrite Forte for $200 and will try that.


----------



## homestudio (Dec 14, 2017)

I use Metric Halo uln-2 with my macbook pro.


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 14, 2017)

I would get an APOGEE ONE it has a built in mic that is decent and xlr, instrument inputs, and is not too expensive. You may be able pick one up refurbed as well. Just a thought.


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 14, 2017)

+1 for Native Komplete Audio 6. It just work, sounds good and is really in the affordable range. When doing mic recordings I use the highly praised preamps in my Apogee Duet, but the difference in sound is - honestly - minimal.


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 27, 2017)

Heroix said:


> you wont! rme has best drivers, but not the best sound.




Best sound is subjective. Audio interfaces shouldn't sound hyped, it should be transparent and neutral.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 27, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Why would I regret it? Do you think they're in a league of their own?



Some of the best drivers for ASIO.
Lower latency and buffers with low CAS DRAM too.
Most interfaces don’t allow 32/64 w/o a penalty.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 27, 2017)

Your statement is just as subjective as your opinion, sorry.



Pixelee said:


> Best sound is subjective. Audio interfaces shouldn't sound hyped, it should be transparent and neutral.


----------



## Montfort (Jan 13, 2018)

Heroix said:


> you should only go for the apollo if you want to use uad plugins. if you dont, there are better options and less expensive. audient id22 and tascam uh 7000 for example (same converters) sound better as an apollo. the audient 14 has a slight different sound than the id22 - not worse , just different. i had them all. and now my clarett is on the way since my audient id14 died (got an id22 aswell).
> 
> edit: you can get used focusrite forte pretty cheap sometimes at ebay. they use same converters as the clarett and sound better than an apogee duet 2. this would be an option aswell besides the audient id14.



The Forte is what I use for everyday listening on my mid 2010 MBP and I'm very pleased with it. The sound is hi fidelity, and I agree that the A-D converters are excellent as well. When I use my MBP for live recording, I use a TC Electronic Konnect Studio 48 (older and Firewire, but very high functionality and quality).


----------



## ironbut (Jan 13, 2018)

I bought a used Metric Halo ULN-2 +dsp way back in 2009. I can't say that I have a ton of experience with other interfaces but I can say that a few friends have bought Metric Halo units after hearing mine.
One very cool thing is that Metric Halo does their best to "future proof" their interfaces.
The ULN-2 was their first interface and it was "upgraded" a few years back (5 yrs IIRC). Instead of making loyal customers buy a new unit, you could send yours in or do a "field upgrade" (diy) if you wanted to save the shipping and labor cost (It was about $330 for the upgrade). So, I bought the unit for $800 nine years ago plus the upgrade. Since then I did have to replace the wall wart after it got kinda smushed during a move.
There is another "upgrade" on the horizon but I might buy a unit with more mic pre's (btw, the pre's are as good sounding as a Grace 801 I have a lot of experience with).
Forgot to mention that the +dsp is a almost all of the plugins (around 100 I think) that Metric Halo makes plus building blocks so you can create your own in a graph (kind of like 
Reaktor graphs).


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 20, 2018)

Maybe the Roland mobile UA could work for your needs. It is suppose to be a high quality D/A convertor made mainly for listening, and it is bus powered with 2 headphones outs, ultra compact. Have not seen many on the second hand market though.


----------

